# AB/Dl Colony?



## Darth_Ruha (Mar 12, 2009)

I would like to create a community of an Ab/Dl colony. Anybody with ideas for setting up such a colony, please feel free to share them.


----------



## atherington (Mar 12, 2009)

That's nasty. I think everyone using these forums thanks you widerstand


----------



## Angela (Mar 12, 2009)

I really don't care what his fetish may or may not be, I just really thought that the tone he used and the language that he was using to express his opinions were offensive and I really think he was just an internet troll. Thanks for ousting the troll Widerstand! Is there anything that prevents trolls from just coming back under a different user name or do you just have to keep getting rid of them if they come back?


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 12, 2009)

oh shit man i just looked at that wiki page this shit is making me giggle like a son ofa bitch. and i'm not even that stoned......(tears rollin down face


----------

